# Ideas on book shelf speakers



## KAP (Mar 18, 2007)

I need some ideas on a good set for 200 dollars.


----------



## ItalynStylion (May 3, 2008)

We need a bit more than that...what do you want out of these speakers; can we get some specifics?


----------



## Hillbilly SQ (Jan 26, 2007)

i like my jbl 5" bookshelfs i got for a little over a bill at bby. they get the job done nicely for their job of 100% tv use. they have the effortless sound i like with nice emphasis in the lower midrange.


----------



## captainobvious (Mar 11, 2006)

BIY

build it yourself?


----------



## Hillbilly SQ (Jan 26, 2007)

captainobvious said:


> BIY
> 
> build it yourself?


what about those of us that just want something that looks nice and sounds acceptable without all the hassle?:blush:


----------



## Bob Blickle (Oct 27, 2007)

*Re: Insignias at BB*



Hillbilly SQ said:


> what about those of us that just want something that looks nice and sounds acceptable without all the hassle?:blush:












Insignias are a possibility. Not as cheap as they once were (currently $75/pair on sale) but are a great value even at full price. They are very attractive in my opinion featuring real wood veneer with a nice black paint finish and piano gloss black on the front baffles. 

I highly recommend sealing the ports (use black socks, they don't show) if you are going to run them loud and/or you are running a sub. If you're feeling DIYish, there are nice improvements to be made by deadening the cabinets (leftover deadener, dowels for braces, stuffing).

Use the rest of your budget to buy some nice stands or to add in a little sub.

bb


----------



## ItalynStylion (May 3, 2008)

HSU research bookshelf speakers....right about $200; I have them and like them a lot.


If you want to build some though; this will be a fun thread much like my 2 way tower thread


----------



## KAP (Mar 18, 2007)

ItalynStylion said:


> HSU research bookshelf speakers....right about $200; I have them and like them a lot.
> 
> 
> If you want to build some though; this will be a fun thread much like my 2 way tower thread


I build cabinets for a living so building my own is a possibility. Does any know of any good plans.


----------



## thehardknoxlife (Mar 20, 2006)

*Re: Insignias at BB*



Bob Blickle said:


> Insignias are a possibility. Not as cheap as they once were (currently $75/pair on sale) but are a great value even at full price. They are very attractive in my opinion featuring real wood veneer with a nice black paint finish and piano gloss black on the front baffles.
> 
> I highly recommend sealing the ports (use black socks, they don't show) if you are going to run them loud and/or you are running a sub. If you're feeling DIYish, there are nice improvements to be made by deadening the cabinets (leftover deadener, dowels for braces, stuffing).
> 
> ...


I bought a set of these off this forum because they were cheap ($35 IIRC). I was utterly surprised. 

There are also a few well designed crossover schematics for these.


----------



## UCF52 (Nov 20, 2007)

ItalynStylion said:


> HSU research bookshelf speakers....right about $200; I have them and like them a lot.
> 
> 
> If you want to build some though; this will be a fun thread much like my 2 way tower thread


These are you correct?

http://www.hsuresearch.com/products/hb-1.html


----------



## KAP (Mar 18, 2007)

UCF52 said:


> These are you correct?
> 
> http://www.hsuresearch.com/products/hb-1.html


Is that price per speaker or for the pair.


----------



## ItalynStylion (May 3, 2008)

Yeah those are them. They were cheaper back when I bought them last year though; looks like the price went up. I believe pricing is per speaker.


----------



## npdang (Jul 29, 2005)

Heheh can't have both for $200. 

FWIW, Insignias sound cheap to me. They're actually pretty good compared to your typical Aiwa, Jvc, Sony, etc. but definitely can't touch a decent DIY design at the same price point, which Imho easily give low-mid end Dyn, B&W, Focal etc. a run for the money.


----------



## KAP (Mar 18, 2007)

Np, can suggest a decent diy design.


----------



## Oliver (Jun 25, 2007)

Madisound

http://www.madisound.com/kits/index.php

Soundlabs

http://www.soundlabsgroup.com.au/c/Speaker-Kits/Speaker+Kits.html

PE {MTM on special }

http://www.partsexpress.com/pe/showdetl.cfm?DID=7&PartNumber=302-930

Infinity Beta 10

http://www.amazon.com/o/ASIN/B0006DPPWE/103-8539397-8954243?SubscriptionId=0N1YGFKC9QHMHQ9QTDR2


----------



## KAP (Mar 18, 2007)

a$$hole said:


> Madisound
> 
> http://www.madisound.com/kits/index.php
> 
> ...



Thanks.


----------



## Oliver (Jun 25, 2007)

Your welcome !

Good luck  !


----------



## npdang (Jul 29, 2005)

Hi Kap,

www.partsexpress.com has many good choices, and they make buying easy because you can add all the parts into your basket with one click.

I would also look at murphyblaster.com and zaphaudio.com for some good starting points.

Otherwise I'm not too familiar with other people's DIY designs.


----------



## KAP (Mar 18, 2007)

npdang said:


> Hi Kap,
> 
> www.partsexpress.com has many good choices, and they make buying easy because you can add all the parts into your basket with one click.
> 
> ...


Thanks NP, I think I may try the BR-1's.


----------



## npdang (Jul 29, 2005)

Are we talking about monitor audio br1's? They lack... balance and neutrality Imho, about the same league or slightly better than the BB stuff. If you could part with perhaps a small bit more cash and a good deal I would try the chinese version Aurum cantus leisure 2's. Again, it would all depend on your expectations. I've been up and down the gamut of high to low end many times, so I maybe looking at this much differently.


----------



## bigabe (May 1, 2007)

Would you consider a pair of small active studio monitors??

I use a few pairs of KRK RP5 monitors along with iPod docks for playing music around the house. They are pretty awesome little monitors, and they are smaller than most bookshelf home audio speakers. 

They also won't bit your head off like a lot of the more affordable powered monitors seem to do nowadays. The little silk domes on them are very smooth, and due to their 3/4" size, and the design of the front baffle... the are still very detailed completely off axis... which is nice. Low end response is surprising as well... they provide all the low end most people need (in smaller to medium sized rooms).

Here they are for a little over $200 a pair:

http://www.audiolines.com/product.php?productid=20500


----------



## Oliver (Jun 25, 2007)

npdang said:


> Are we talking about monitor audio br1's? They lack... balance and *neutrality Imho*, about the same league or slightly better than the BB stuff. If you could part with perhaps a small bit more cash and a good deal I would try the chinese version Aurum cantus leisure 2's. Again, it would all depend on your expectations. I've been up and down the gamut of high to low end many times, so I maybe looking at this much differently.


Good call on the neutralness issue ...

quote>

http://www.partsexpress.com/pe/showdetl.cfm?&Partnumber=300-640
Overall, the system is smooth and detailed, with a wide soundstage that belies their smallish size. The tonal balance is on the warm side of neutral, which is pleasing with most types of music.

quote>


----------



## KAP (Mar 18, 2007)

npdang said:


> Are we talking about monitor audio br1's? They lack... balance and neutrality Imho, about the same league or slightly better than the BB stuff. If you could part with perhaps a small bit more cash and a good deal I would try the chinese version Aurum cantus leisure 2's. Again, it would all depend on your expectations. I've been up and down the gamut of high to low end many times, so I maybe looking at this much differently.


I was refering to the Dayton BR-1 kit from parts express.


----------



## Oliver (Jun 25, 2007)

Aurum Cantus Leisure 2 SE 

MSRP: $ 1299.00

These could concievably sound more neutral [ they use ribbons , also ]


----------



## pontiacbird (Dec 29, 2006)

I have the BR-1S (shielded) in my room....I love them...

with a supplemental subwoofer from a HT system, it is a very pleasant sounding bookshelf....

i got them for well under 200 bucks.....i got them for like 120-140 if i remember right...


----------



## vecc205 (Nov 18, 2007)

http://www.zaphaudio.com/ZMV5.html 

These may give you the performance your looking for your budget. I have never built the set myself but from the parts used and zaph built I would trust that they would be great. The drivers and tweeters are probably the best cost/performance ratio you can find.


----------



## KAP (Mar 18, 2007)

Well, I just picked up a pair of Pionner HPM 100,s for $120. They are not bookshelf,s but for the price I couldnt pass them up, thay sound great.


----------



## Ga foo 88 (Dec 18, 2005)

You could try some some fr125s in a folded tl.


----------



## rockblock (Jan 9, 2009)

I like these Bose speakers:
Bose 201 Series V (light cherry) Separate Speaker reviews - CNET Reviews


----------

